# Double T saddles



## precious12 (Jun 25, 2009)

does anybody know if double t saddles are good? is the leather and tree good any opinions?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


To answer both posts, Double T and Circle S Saddles .... run away, don't walk.




.


----------



## precious12 (Jun 25, 2009)

are big horn show saddles good?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

precious12 said:


> are big horn show saddles good?


Big Horn makes a decent Saddle

you may be able to find a used one in your budget



.


----------

